# Doe due to kid today



## April2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi. I have a doe that I got at the auction in May of this year. They didn't have much information on her except that she might be bred. I went out to feed the horses this morning and she had mucas coming out. And to me she looks like she is dialating. I checked on her just about every hour. I sure am getting my work out for the day to and from the barn.

I took a couple pictures and was wondering if any of you have any idea of what sort of time frame I might be looking at?

I have delivered horses, cows, dogs, cats and was a coach to a friend of mine with two of her kids but nerver goats. I am a little bit nervous. It is almost 4pm my time and I figure I better make a strong pot of coffee as I think I'll be needing it. The weather is pretty warm here today a little cool at night if that might make a difference.

As for supplies I have so far a bottle of wine (for myself), puppy pads for drying them off and one of those deals that sucks the mucas from their mouth and nose some old towells and a vets number just in case. Is there anything I might be missing?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

if she is due to kid she will: have her tail stiff and arched, mucus will be coming out her vulva, act strange, her legs will be posty and she will try to make 'nests'. :wave: oh yeah, and her ligaments by her tail will be really low and mushy.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

And before she will kid, like maybe a week or two before, my does typically fill their milk bag . . . by the pix it doesn't seem like she's filled up yet--- but I could be wrong.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She doesnt look ready to me yet. If she is even bred she has a lot of time left, possibly a couple months. Her udder isnt even filling yet.


----------



## April2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for all of your help. 

I guess I was under the impression that once there was signs of mucas the doe was close to kidding. She hasn't started to nest that I can tell. I agree from other pictures I have seen her milk bag is nothing compared to the others. Then again I had a horse that didn't get her milk till after she had the foal. Is that also the case with some goats?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes that can happen too.

What color was the discharge? A amber colored long string of mucus means impending kidding (not all does will do this though)

Goats can have a discharge when they are in heat too.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

if you have a buck, you might wanna tease to see if she's in heat . . . do you have any pix of her stomach from the top?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you been to the http://www.fiascofarm.com website? It has pics and videos of goats giving birth,
it was very helpful to me. She also has ists of everything you need. I'm not sure if your goat is
pregnant or just in heat, pics from above will help these ladies tell which. Is this the only goat you
have? Welcome to TGS!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with Sonrise- she hasn't bagged up at all- and her cha-cha-isn't swollen- You said that you got her in may, so if she were due -it would be no later than October- I'd keep an eye on her and tease her to see if she is in heat.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

As for the kidding supplies, there is a great thread in the Kidding Koral http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=354

ligaments is another way you can tell she is getting closer. When her ligs are gone then she is close, but not always. Watch for her rear legs to go completely straight. I think there is another topic here in Kidding Koral titled Posty Doe...that is another good topic that covers what I just explained.

If she is bred, she still has a while to go. Good luck and keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea i agree.. nowhere close.. my doe that i've been waiting forever to kid her chacha is getting puffy, but shecould still have another 20 days.. sigh


----------



## April2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Doe due to kid updated pic*

Again thank you for all of your help. I took a few more pictures of her this morning.

I have another doe with her but no bucks.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

She looks like she is in heat to me!!! I would get a buck in with her. That udder looks like a dried up udder from previous kiddings and that back end looks like heat to me. hope it all works out for you


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

definitely looks like she's preggy. I'd say either a hefty single or a set of twins in there. Keep an eye on her and keep us updated on her progression.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I still think she is in heat, but I have been known to be wrong


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

really stacy? man she looks pretty big to me . . . but you've had more experience, so I'll sit back and watch the pros . . . :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Size around the belly doesnt make a doe pregnant


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree - that I don't think that she is pregnant. I would tie her up or put her in a milk stand and pallpate her tummy. You would definately be able to feel something if she is indeed preggers. IF she were pregnant, I would anticipate a single - but....

Because she is not poofy in the backend, rectum is not pushed out much, no udder development, I tend to think it is a heat, also. But we all have made mistakes before :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree w/ Allison and Stacey, she doesn't look bred to me. She looks a little fat and looks like she's had at least 2 other kidding before, she looks like she's in heat at the moment, the cha cha pics have that kinda crusty stuff around there which is what seems to happen when they come into season. Do you have someone in your area w/ a buck so you could breed her?? She's a good looking doe so you should get some nice kids out of her!


----------



## April2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

Gosh thank you for all of your replies. After watching her yesterday I too thought she could be in heat. My other doe was trying to mount her then the black one would get sort of cranky with her and head butt her away. 

When I went out to feed this morning her udder seemed to have increase a little. I made sure to take several looks to make sure my eyes weren't playing with me. Thought to myself it could be the way she is standing or my eye sight. I don't have a milk stand but I will have someone hold her while I try to feel around for something. Would I be feeling for the same thing I would when checking a dog or cat?

Would any of you mind if I posted more pictures tonight? That is if there seems to be any change.

I don't know them but theres a family that raises pygmy goats around the corner and they have a buck. To be honest not really experienced enough in goats and or breeding. I would much rather rescue another than breed at this time. I currently have 19 animals (4 dogs, 4 cats, 6 birds, 2 horses, 1 very cute pony, and two goats) . Some say I am crazy but I cannot turn my back on a starving animal. 

Thank you,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

this is a hard one................if you got her in May and she conceived around then...............looking at her tummy,she does look pregnant.....
....but the rest of her don't look ready..............If she is pregnant I would say .at least another month...in oct sometime.............

Or she could be.............. just bloated...................

It is really hard to say because there is no history to fall back on..............................It's give or take :shrug:


----------



## April2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Update White Milky Mucas*

Good morning. My little auction doe (Moody May) is going to be the death of me. First I think she's pregnant then she's in heat.

This morning while feeding I noticed she had a white milky mucas coming from her back side. Does this mean she is still in heat or is it possible that she may be in fact pregnant and getting ready to kid?

If in fact she is getting ready to kid the temp today will be reaching triple digits is there any thing you recommend?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you have pics??? That would really help!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i say if she has like nooo sign of an udder development shes not kidding, also if she has her ligaments and she hasn't dropped


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i have two does who get a white discharge when in heat.


----------



## April2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

KW Farms - I didn't have time to get pictures this morning. I will try to get home at lunch hour to get one and also to check on her.

SDK - I completely forgot to check her ligs this morning. I will also do that at lunch time. As for an udder development to me it looks somewhat the same.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

2 of my does will get the milky discharge with their heats, the other 4 have a clear discharge, I honestly don't think she is bred...especially going by her udder and size. The pics would be a great way to see if she is in heat.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If you could get some pictures prior to feeding of her and her cha cha that will help us to look for any changes.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, SDK did you see the pedigree of that 'other' buck? Awesome!!! and the kids get to carry my herd name . . . Silverleaf. . . .so cool!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i haven't looked yet.. i will soon


----------



## April2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

How long do their heat cycles last?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

my does cycle for about three days


----------



## April2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

I first noticed clear mucas on Saturday morning. Today would be day 5 and the mucas is now a milky white. I'll be going home soon to get pictures. 

I am only about 20 mins or so from my house but it still bothers me not to be right there IF something should happen.


----------



## April2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Doe due to kid today Udate w/pictures*

Okay I went home at lunch to check on Moody May and was able to get a couple pictures. What do you all think? This morning it was a dime size of milky mucas. At 12:30pm it had become what I will call a little stringy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

can you feel anything in front of where her udder is or when pushing in on her right side that feels like a kid?? You would definately be able to feel the kid and know it was a kid if she was pregnant


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

my does have never had a milky discharge. :shrug: So for now I'll sit this one out . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She still doesn't look preggy...her pooch isn't "right" for a pregnant doe...and the discharge is normal for 3-5 days after a standing heat. She's a very pretty girl BTW....My totally favorite color combo!


----------



## April2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

I will have to check when I get back to the house. She is friendly enough but once you start to pet anywhere past her shoulders she'll move away. I'll see if I can get a neighbor to help hold her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Is what I do with ones like that is I bring them over to a fence or wall. If I am able, I tie them to the fence. Then I face them, put their little head inbetween my legs to hold them there and bend over the top of them. I do this against a wall or fence so that they can not knock me off balance and I fall.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I see no udder at all. That, in my opinion, looks like a doe in heat. Is she wagging her tail quite often? That's another thing does in heat sometimes do. You need to check her belly right in front of her udder. Push up pretty hard and if there are kids in there you will know.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

walk her near a buck ,if possible let him sniff her............on the opposite side of the fence or if you have a buck you want to breed her with let him test her.....
,if she is in season ....she should start peeing and flagging........and wanting the buck especially at standing heat.........


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with Stacey she's likely in heat and open at the moment.


----------

